# Can I do anything if I see a motorist on their mobile?



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

On 9 out of every 10 journeys I do, I'll see at least one person on their phone. 

This weeks observations (and its only Wednesday)
One chap in a passat was drifting in to my lane every 50 yards whilst trying to text. 
An old bloke in a smart car was following me the other night and he must of made 4 calls on one 1.5mile long road! 
White van man in the middle lane of an empty motorway doing 55mph.....yup - he's on the phone. 

And these are just a few. Is there anything I can do about it or do I have to wait for Karma to catch up with them?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm sure the cops would be very interested to hear 

Just let them get on with it


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Leave them to it.



DarrylB said:


> This weeks observations (and its only Tuesday)


And it's Wednesday by the way


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't think you can do anything, you could fit an in car camera and record it but I seriously doubt that the police would actually be interested in it, unless of course you happened to capture an incident involving someone using the phone !

Perhaps the penalty for use of a hand held device should be more severe?


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

But then the old saying of...'There's never one around when you need them' comes into play. 

It's not just mobiles, I'm positive I was following a drunk driver the other Sunday morning; all four windows were down and it wasn't exactly sunny out at 8am that day. He was riding the centre line with the tyre and then making quick steering inputs to correct when the car veered to the kerb - all whilst on a straight road. His head was tilted to the left and he was also doing 10-12mph below the speed limit which isn't a crime I know, but on an empty road and by the way he was driving, it was suspicious.

I actually feel a bit guilty for not at least calling the non emergency number to report it to see if they could investigate.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Sicskate said:


> Leave them to it.
> 
> And it's Wednesday by the way


I'm tired.......that's my excuse and im sticking to it!

:tumbleweed:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how helpful going to the cops would be. Unless you have a video or lots of witnesses there probably isn't much they can do.

The one time I've ever been to report someone for the way they were driving they weren't interested. Told me that they needed more than one witness, that my Mrs wouldn't count as she was in the car with me, and that nothing would really come of it without evidence but I could take away the forms and fill them out if I really wanted. I was only angry enough to go to the police as an entire family very nearly got wiped out by 2 people racing.

Scratch that, I've tried to involve the police twice. I have reported someone on the non emergency number for circumstances very similar to DarrylB above. I turned off and went a different way and never did hear what the outcome was or if they even followed it up.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

just make sure your concentrating more on the road than them and getting worked up frustrating as it is, out of your hands but your driving isnt. forget about it shake of the head when passing if must and get where your going in one piece.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

alan hanson said:


> just make sure your concentrating more on the road than them and getting worked up frustrating as it is, out of your hands but your driving isnt. forget about it shake of the head when passing if must and get where your going in one piece.


I try to, but its a struggle to do my crossword, eat my cereal, drink my coffee AND keep an eye on the road Alan....Im not superhuman! Tssk! Some poeple


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I try and make eye contact with the offender, tends to do the job but that said I am taking my eyes off the road to do this, so I am just as bad I suppose!!!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Basically nothing you can do, the cops wouldn't be interested unless they where there 

Just let karma work its course, hopefully they get a huge phone bill


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

DarrylB said:


> I try to, but its a struggle to do my crossword, eat my cereal, drink my coffee AND keep an eye on the road Alan....Im not superhuman! Tssk! Some poeple


what a let down you can't wipe your own backside at the same time as well, call yourself a man................


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Just leave them to it and hope they get caught pretty soon!

Cannot stand people trying to use a mobile whilst driving.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Like you, I hate seeing people on their phones while driving but I would never report them. It's like squealing to the cops. Would you like it if someone reported you for speeding? Leave them to crash and burn and then say "ha ha" .


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

DarrylB said:


> I'm tired.......that's my excuse and im sticking to it!
> 
> :tumbleweed:


Hope you don't drive when you're tired! :lol:


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Not sure if anything ever would come of this but the other day when driving home I was cut up by a fart can fitted seat ibiza.
After cutting me up he almost knocked a guy off his motorbike then got out to go nuts at him. Then he sped at I estimate 70ish mph up a bus lane undertaking a whole queue next to a school never to be seen again.
I took note of a few details and put it on crimestoppers with the registration and a description of the driver.
I felt that even if they did nothing about it. If something did happen one day then the driver may be earmarked as a complete and utter moron driver.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

No point all getting worked up about it, there are loads of mindless inconsiderate drivers out there, what goes around comes around I say and these drivers who flout the law will get caught eventually.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Do what I do. 

Sound your horn loudly, shout profanities at them and then post on youtube!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

You could fit your car with proper date/time stamped dash cams (front and rear and side), you could drive around and collect data and then hand it to the police, for each offence you will need to fill out a MG11 (Statement form), i am not guaranteeing they will do anything and it would take you a lot of your personal time for no gain whatsoever, also why stop there, what about other offences..

I guess what i am saying is it would be quite a lot of work and I doubt you would see any results, have you considering joining the police ?



DarrylB said:


> On 9 out of every 10 journeys I do, I'll see at least one person on their phone.
> 
> This weeks observations (and its only Wednesday)
> One chap in a passat was drifting in to my lane every 50 yards whilst trying to text.
> ...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Think I've said enough subject in the past
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321308&highlight=mobile+phone

Oh go on then ...

For the sake of repeating myself - I think if you get caught speaking on a mobile phone while driving then it should be 6 penalty points & a £500 fine

If you get caught texting, then an automatic 1 month ban and a £500 fine

Unfortunately I have seen the effects, first hand, what 'damage' people can do who use mobile phones when driving & its not good

& breathe ...


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The Police dont do much if they see you using a phone whilst driving, i witnessed a copper only beeping his horn at a silly woman using her mobile while driving around a supermarket.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Let karma sort it out mate.

Pees me off too - if I'm driving past 'em in the mornings (on a slow two lane downhill road - literally 2-5mph at that time) I give 'em a crabby stare and a few choice lip-synced words.

Apart from that I can't do much. Just scares me on this road in particular that motorbikes like to come down the middle.....only takes an idiot to be concentrating more on facebook, and the biker will be off!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Makes you wonder how they're going to police the smoking in cars with children, when you still see so many using their phones.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

bradleymarky said:


> The Police dont do much if they see you using a phone whilst driving, i witnessed a copper only beeping his horn at a silly woman using her mobile while driving around a supermarket.


Surely driving around a supermarket is worse than being on your phone?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> Think I've said enough subject in the past
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=321308&highlight=mobile+phone
> 
> Oh go on then ...
> ...


What about the damage that people who aren't using mobile phones when driving can cause?

Just amazes me that like 1 in 10 didn't even realise their lights weren't on when it was dark out.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

"Can I do anything if I see a motorist on their mobile?"

Aye, give them a wide berth. :driver:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

We are seeing a couple of insurers take a hard line approach to CU80 (using a mobile phone) convictions. 

It is in most circumstances punishable as a minor offence, same as some speeding, jumping a red light, parking on zig zags etc, i.e. 3 penalty points and a fixed penalty fine (£80 ish). 

However, some insurers are refusing to quote or declining renewal if a CU80 conviction is disclosed, therefore treating it as a serious offence.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Join the police or chill out or buy a heap and give them a clip they won't know if it was their fault or yours, use the money you make from insurance claims to establish a road safety charity. Installing mobile phone blockers in random locations.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

You can't do anything 

Even cops have given up on it - they CBA with these things anymore. Seen it plenty of times, cop goes right past a guy swinging like a truck on the roundabout or on turns and doesn't do anything.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> You can't do anything
> 
> Even cops have given up on it - they CBA with these things anymore. Seen it plenty of times, cop goes right past a guy swinging like a truck on the roundabout or on turns and doesn't do anything.


You say that...guy was hogging middle lane and blatantly on his mobi the other day when I was on the M6. Literally the second I'd stopped saying to the Mrs where are the cops when you need them and on come the blues from an unmarked X5. Undoubtedly they were gonna have words about lane hogging but they clocked him bang to rights on his mobi gabbing away


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

RAM them! :thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Some great responses! Although, as satisfying as ramming them would be.....I quite like my car in the condition its in so might give that option a wide berth  

I learnt a long time ago to not get worked up at bad driving as it does nothing but raise your blood pressure. And I have to travel on the A40, M4 & M25....so I'd probably be dead from stress if I did. 
My colleague constantly berates and shouts at the smallest driving indiscretion so I entertain myself by saying things like, "you do know that they can't actually hear you calling them a d**k don't you?" or "Yes I know they undertook you....but I seem to recall you doing the same thing about 5 minutes ago to a Yaris......" All with a big smile on my face. Suffice to say when we go to lunch - I offer to drive these days.... 

Back to topic: Well that sort of sucks that besides changing my entire career, there's not much that can be done. 
I wonder if in 5-10years time, along with speed cameras & bus lane cameras, red light cameras & box junction cameras, there'll be mobile phone use detection cameras?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

DarrylB said:


> I wonder if in 5-10years time, along with speed cameras & bus lane cameras, red light cameras & box junction cameras, there'll be mobile phone use detection cameras?


One can only hope :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i just cant see how tbh


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a little device that whilst it's not illegal to own it is illegal to use 

I've tested it several times on my own device in a controlled environment and it kills any mobile phone signal within 30 metres of where I am standing , I've only ever tested it and never ever ever used it to kill somebody else's mobile phone signal


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

DarrylB said:


> Some great responses! Although, as satisfying as ramming them would be.....I quite like my car in the condition its in so might give that option a wide berth
> 
> I learnt a long time ago to not get worked up at bad driving as it does nothing but raise your blood pressure. And I have to travel on the A40, M4 & M25....so I'd probably be dead from stress if I did.
> My colleague constantly berates and shouts at the smallest driving indiscretion so I entertain myself by saying things like, "you do know that they can't actually hear you calling them a d**k don't you?" or "Yes I know they undertook you....but I seem to recall you doing the same thing about 5 minutes ago to a Yaris......" All with a big smile on my face. Suffice to say when we go to lunch - I offer to drive these days....
> ...


With advances in technology & smartphones having GPS in them, how about having a feature that makes it impossible to make or receive calls (non emergency 999 calls) if the phone detects that your moving at more than 'say' 10mph & the phone isn't connected to a bluetooth device (either the vehicles inbuilt bluetooth or external bluetooth device.

If you don't have bluetooth it means you have to stop before the phone allows you to make or receive a call.

Surely they can do this now & it would save a lot of accidents from happening??


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

R7KY D said:


> I have a little device that whilst it's not illegal to own it is illegal to use
> 
> I've tested it several times on my own device in a controlled environment and it kills any mobile phone signal within 30 metres of where I am standing , I've only ever tested it and never ever ever used it to kill somebody else's mobile phone signal


confused how you would use it for this case?


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

how do you associate whos driving and whos a passenger?


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> how do you associate whos driving and whos a passenger?


You can connect multiple devices to the same bluetooth device, so connect the phones to the cars BT (or other BT device) :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

if it hasnt bluetooth? you cant make the vehicle stop before making a call


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

alan hanson said:


> if it hasnt bluetooth? you cant make the vehicle stop before making a call


The bit in brackets at the end of my last post referring to other external BT device.

BT devices are cheap, you can get something like the ST buddy........there's no excuse not to have any sort of BT device in a vehicle.

SuperTooth Buddy Handsfree Bluetooth Visor Speakerphone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i'm hoping they come up with something but you cant force someone to buy a BT gadget for their car unfortunately unless you change the law


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Andyg_TSi said:


> With advances in technology & smartphones having GPS in them, how about having a feature that makes it impossible to make or receive calls (non emergency 999 calls) if the phone detects that your moving at more than 'say' 10mph & the phone isn't connected to a bluetooth device (either the vehicles inbuilt bluetooth or external bluetooth device.
> 
> If you don't have bluetooth it means you have to stop before the phone allows you to make or receive a call.
> 
> Surely they can do this now & it would save a lot of accidents from happening??


what if the passenger wants to use their phone? why should the passenger be forced to use a BT device - maybe they don't want other people in the car overhearing their conversation? what if your in someone elses car and they don't want you to pair your phone to their device?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

alan hanson said:


> confused how you would use it for this case?


If I saw someone on the phone in their car on the phone I would simply turn the device on and their signal is lost ,

No signal = no more phone call


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

R7KY D said:


> If I saw someone on the phone in their car on the phone I would simply turn the device on and their signal is lost ,
> 
> No signal = no more phone call


its a bit ironic though that your playing with a device in your car to stop the other person using a device in their car. pot & kettle comes to mind.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

To be honest I'm getting a little bored with all these people with dash cams using them to squeal on people whenever they see the slightest thing on the road that upsets them.

Fair enough, you're involved in an accident and have a dash cam recording to help establish blame, great, but please don't try and be some kind of white knight of the road by telling tales on every little misdemeanour you come across.

By the way this isn't targeted at anyone specifically, just a general gripe at the way things seem to be going nowadays.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

m4rkymark said:


> its a bit ironic though that your playing with a device in your car to stop the other person using a device in their car. pot & kettle comes to mind.


exactly, not too mention if their passenger was using theirs or another car next to it was making an emergeny call you wipe everyones out, no offence but suggestions need a tad more thinking about before being the answer, if it was that easy it would have already been done:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

m4rkymark said:


> its a bit ironic though that your playing with a device in your car to stop the other person using a device in their car. pot & kettle comes to mind.


A Simple flick of a switch hardly playing with a device, no more distraction than adjusting the radio or air con, and I never said I have used it whilst driving


----------



## Nigglyb (Mar 28, 2015)

R7KY D said:


> I have a little device that whilst it's not illegal to own it is illegal to use
> 
> I've tested it several times on my own device in a controlled environment and it kills any mobile phone signal within 30 metres of where I am standing , I've only ever tested it and never ever ever used it to kill somebody else's mobile phone signal


Sounds good but would be redundant here in Wiltshire as the user only needs to move less than 30m & the signal is lost anyway :lol::lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Crafoo said:


> To be honest I'm getting a little bored with all these people with dash cams using them to squeal on people whenever they see the slightest thing on the road that upsets them.
> 
> Fair enough, you're involved in an accident and have a dash cam recording to help establish blame, great, but please don't try and be some kind of white knight of the road by telling tales on every little misdemeanour you come across.
> 
> By the way this isn't targeted at anyone specifically, just a general gripe at the way things seem to be going nowadays.


Too many little hitlers.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

MDC250 said:


> You say that...guy was hogging middle lane and blatantly on his mobi the other day when I was on the M6. Literally the second I'd stopped saying to the Mrs where are the cops when you need them and on come the blues from an unmarked X5. Undoubtedly they were gonna have words about lane hogging but they clocked him bang to rights on his mobi gabbing away


But surely if he wasn't lane hogging, they wouldn't have known anyway so that doesnt count!


----------

